# power steering draining



## arugellin (Nov 26, 2005)

I bought my '91 about a month ago w/ 224,000 miles. only issue so far is the power steering not maintaing fluid. The hose that comes up from the pump to the back of the passenger side strut tower sprays when I turn. Is this the pressure hose? and how much of a pain in the a$$ is it going to be to replace it? and what do i need to look for? thus far I anm really pleased with the $600 that i spent on the car. 

thanx,
Dan


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, pretty sure that is the pressure hose. Probably a two hour job. Good luck


----------



## arugellin (Nov 26, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> Yeah, pretty sure that is the pressure hose. Probably a two hour job. Good luck


I learned that the access to an impact is a damn good idea before starting this job, looks like i'll be attempting another day.


----------

